# Banding today



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

After a lot of thought and feedback from you guys I decided to band my 11 week old nigerian, Oreo, today. I am going to administer a CD&T bc I'm not sure he had a booster since his first. My main question is about when it actually falls off, what do I do? Is there going to be a wound there that needs cleaning and tending or what should I be ready for. Also anything to help with soreness or pain?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Be prepared for him to show discomfort after the first 15 minutes of the band being applied... some boys can be very dramatic and make you feel as though there is truly something wrong (other than the banding ) I band at 6-7 weeks, I give them their first CD/T at 5 weeks to allow enough time for it to be in their system for protection against tetanus before I band.
I only recently started giving them a dose of aspirin after I band, it does seem to help with discomfort.... For a 7 week old Nigerian, I crush two 325mg aspirin tablets and dissolve into about 3cc's of kool aid and dose with a syringe by mouth before I apply the band.
I used to not give the aspirin in previous years but after a few drama boys, it does seem to help lessen the time they spend throwing themselves on the ground and crying.

I use Blu Kote at the time of banding and about a week to 10 days after banding when you can see the sack shrivel, I start checking daily for separation, once separation starts to occur, I spray daily with the Blu Kote to help keep flies away as well as help keep the area clean to avoid infection, it also helps with healing as separation occurs... once they come off there will be a small spot about the size of a dime or nickel... depending on how big the testes were before banding, I spray that area with the Blu Kote once then let them be, it scabs over and heals fine.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh man this is going to dramatic lol I am a sucker for my babies so I will be crying with him. I think I'm going to have my grandpa do it for me so he doesn't think I am evil!! I know he had a tetanus at 2 weeks she said so it is ok to give another tho right? Can I get blu kote at tractor supply by chance? Or is there a horse alternative like swat?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get my Blu Kote at TSC... It is the "Wound Coat" in the aeorosol can, blue label, white lid... and if he had tetanus toxoid, he should be good but will need to have a booster soon to keep the protection going (if it was the tetanus anti-toxin, it is short term protection) 

I make it a point to band my baby boys, ensure the band isn't catching teats or pulling hair then I go and do my shopping rounds so I'm not here during the first hour after banding, when I get back the boys are lazy but not crying anymore  I give them nibbles of graham crackers and lots of cuddles and they don't hate me


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just banded him, my grandpa held him. He didn't even cry! Well he screamed while my grandpa pinned him down upside down but when I let the band go he didn't and when we released him he just continued munching his hay. Doesn't seem to care much.he cried more for the injection.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well now he is acting different, he doesn't want to walk and he is even trying to lick it?! Weird goat position. My hand is quite purple bc I got blu kote on it, wasn't expecting that lol


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One more question, the band is not way up on his sack, both testicles are definitely inside the band but it isn't as high as it was when I first put it on, is that okay? Should I continually push it up as far as I can or just let it do what it's gonna do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If both testes are in the band you are OK.

The behavior is normal, they will do that for a few days, it is a bit uncomfortable for them at first.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel horrible!! He is usually bleating like crazy to be let put of his pen to run around and it is silent out there, it made me realize that my other only bleats bc he does.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It will be at least 24 hours before he stops fussing. Though if at anytime between now and when it falls off, if he gets hit there, its going to hurt bad. A month or so from now you should just notice it not there one day and there will be a slight wound, just keep an eye on it and spray with blu kote


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

He is a trooper!! He hasn't cried at all, just laying down the black one, Oreo, is the one I did, the other is just laying for moral support, I think. I actually think yogi is thrilled that Oreo is calm for once, they are both babies but yogi, my Pygmy acts annoyed by the hyperness of Oreo all the time. And like I said they are both usually bleating to come out an play, with Oreo being quiet, both are quiet, weird.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Did he do the 'chicken flop' as my neighbor calls it?


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not at all he acted so casual at first ate a little hay and then ran, then laid down.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hooray for a successful banding day!


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to check back bc 7/30 was the banding date, and they have not fallen off yet! They are small and hard as a rock. Should I put a fresh band on? The first band is still there.


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a while for them to fall off, just let them be, but keep an eye on it. Make sure he doesn't have flys on the area. My youngest daughter banded her Saanens and it took about a month for them to fall.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The one band is fine. No need for another. (Don't take the first one off).
They will shrivel up and get flat. Feels like a hunk of leather. I have one that went 5 wks. We 
just kept checking and spraying the purple stuff on him. He was fine.


----------



## clovercreekfarms (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the reassuring words! This forum is so helpful. My daughter and I just banded our twins, and they are definitely being "dramatic". It's good to know this is actually normal.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I banded my alpine boys at about 13 weeks and their "thingys" fell off about 4 and a half weeks later.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone, I feel better


----------

